# RKSport Ram Air Hood Tach?



## Rauq (Jul 19, 2010)

I was looking at pictures of the RKSport Ram Air hood recently, all their show models are that golden yellow color, and I keep seeing in each of the pictures a little bulge to the left of the air scoops and the power bulge. It looks like one of those tach bulges that you'd see on an old Judge. I've never seen that bulge in any of the pics of the hoods for sale, though. If anyone out there has this hood, does it really have a hood tach on it? At least the bulge, I know it'd take a little more work to actually have a tach in it. Or is that bulge just something that RKSport slaps on their show model?

Picture example from the RKSport website: http://www.rksport.com/main/part_detail.asp?itemid=922&appid=140&mdid=10&catid=4&img=09011100_2.jpg


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Rauq said:


> I was looking at pictures of the RKSport Ram Air hood recently, all their show models are that golden yellow color, and I keep seeing in each of the pictures a little bulge to the left of the air scoops and the power bulge. It looks like one of those tach bulges that you'd see on an old Judge. I've never seen that bulge in any of the pics of the hoods for sale, though. If anyone out there has this hood, does it really have a hood tach on it? At least the bulge, I know it'd take a little more work to actually have a tach in it. Or is that bulge just something that RKSport slaps on their show model?
> 
> Picture example from the RKSport website: RKSport - The Performance Styling Specialists


Hood tachs should have been an option with these cars.


----------



## Rauq (Jul 19, 2010)

GTO JUDGE said:


> Hood tachs should have been an option with these cars.


Agreed. But what am I seeing on the RKSport hood? It'd be cool if you could add your own hood tach.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Rauq said:


> Agreed. But what am I seeing on the RKSport hood? It'd be cool if you could add your own hood tach.


You could add it.


----------



## bseidle05goat (Nov 29, 2010)

anyone know what those rims are called on the gto from this site http://www.rksport.com/main/part_det...09011100_2.jpg


----------



## Rauq (Jul 19, 2010)

I'll bite on the threadjack...


bseidle05goat said:


> anyone know what those rims are called on the gto from this site http://www.rksport.com/main/part_det...09011100_2.jpg


Linkey no workey 

Is this what you were looking for? Did a little url hacking: http://www.rksport.com/images/parts/09011100_2.jpg

They look like these ones: http://ultimategto.com/2004/04_00160_1.jpg which are the chromes that came on the 40th anniversary GTO (04 with special colors, basically).




GTO JUDGE said:


> You could add it.


A hood tach would be a very very DIY hack job, then, wouldn't it? No help, in other words?


----------

